# First time at a range



## stevexd9 (May 10, 2007)

I am going to the range for the first time this week to get some instruction for my handgun. Should I buy Hearing/Eye protection first? And how much ammunition should I bring. 

I general do most of you buy extra magazines so you don't have to spend too much time reloading?

Thanks for any help


Steve..


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Buy yourself some good eye and hearing protection. Always use it when you're shooting or even on the range. Bring at least 100 rounds because you'll be having a lot of fun shooting for the first time. Extra mags are good.

I forgot to ask, what are you shooting?


----------



## stevexd9 (May 10, 2007)

Great thanks for the Info. I'll be shooting a XD 9. I'll make sure that I buy some more ammo too


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Some folks prefer double hearing protection: Ear plugs and Ear muffs.

Oh yeah, bring more ammo than you plan on shooting.

Its hard to stop.

WM


----------



## stevexd9 (May 10, 2007)

Wandering Man said:


> Some folks prefer double hearing protection: Ear plugs and Ear muffs.
> 
> Oh yeah, bring more ammo than you plan on shooting.
> 
> ...


Do any ear muffs work better than others? I never shot a hand gun nor have I shot a gun indoors. I've only shot rifles(3030 and a AR 15) outdoors. So I am wondering just how much hearing protection I should wear. I don't think it will be my gun that will bother me , but the other people shooting may.

Thanks...


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

stevexd9 said:


> Do any ear muffs work better than others? I never shot a hand gun nor have I shot a gun indoors. I've only shot rifles(3030 and a AR 15) outdoors. So I am wondering just how much hearing protection I should wear. I don't think it will be my gun that will bother me , but the other people shooting may.
> 
> Thanks...


My wife did not like shooting until she started wearing double ear protection because the other guns (indoor range) would startle her.

We used to use off the rack Wal-Mart head sets in combination with foam ear plugs.

A friend introduced us to electronic head sets, and they are way cool.

If you use double protection, you can get by with cheap.

All hearing protection tells you how many decibles they reduce.

Have fun!

WM


----------



## stevexd9 (May 10, 2007)

Well I just had my first lesson and I had way too much fun  I must say though that I was a little bit nervous every time I pulled the trigger, but I am sure that will fade.
My instructor was great and I learned a bunch; although you won't think that when you see me target. My first shot was dead center of the bullseye, but then they drifted of a bit


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

stevexd9 said:


> Well I just had my first lesson and I had way too much fun  I must say though that I was a little bit nervous every time I pulled the trigger, but I am sure that will fade.
> My instructor was great and I learned a bunch; although you won't think that when you see me target. My first shot was dead center of the bullseye, but then they drifted of a bit


It will fade with time..............Fun isn't it?:smt033


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks good Steve just don't rush things. Remember to enjoy yourself and have a good time. Good luck.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Good looking target Steve! :smt023 Write the date on it and keep it. When do you go again?


----------



## stevexd9 (May 10, 2007)

hehe thanks, I've been to the range 3 times since then  I think I am hooked! I went last night and the guy next to me let me shoot his Glock 30. I was a bit nervous to shoot a 45 a first, but after I shot it I realized it wasn't bad at all! I was surprised it didn't have that much of a recoil??? not much more than my 9mm. So now I am looking at getting a 45. most likely a HK USP compact


----------

